# Yorkie Bangs/visor cut - Help!



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay, so, backstory: 

Jackson went to one groomer for the first year of his life. She always did a decent job, but his ears were always cut all weird. We switched to a mobile groomer about 3 yrs ago and I've always been very happy with how she's cut him (except for one time) but she started doing the 'visor cut'... it always looks cute... for about three days, lol. Then the hair hangs in front of his eyes. His hair NEVER used to do this. It used to just... grow out. Now I can't seem to get rid of the bang look.

So I told her I wanted to stop doing the visor cut, which she was fine with, so now it's not so 'straight across' but it still begins to hang in his eyes fairly quickly after being groomed.

Example: this was him after he was groomed a little over a month ago:









It looks super cute at first. But it quickly begins to fall into his eyes. This was two days later:









This is what he looks like as of yesterday, if I don't push it back with a bit of water and I even used some hair gel, LOL, just to get it out of his eyes:








At this point, do you think it's almost long enough to where it will go back with the rest of his hair and not hang in front? If I let it keep growing out...?

Here's an example (back from 2009) of how his hair USED to grow out after being groomed (by the first groomer):








Never hanging in front of his eyes.

I'm kinda not wanting to use the same mobile groomer anymore, because I keep telling her every time "Still growing out those bangs..." but then I find I just have to start ALL over again because of the way she cuts them, they end up right back in his face. 

Is there a particular thing, (I know we have some groomers on here) that I should say to how I want them cut?


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks to me like she just isn't combing the hair forward and trimming enough to where she isn't missing hairs that will eventually fall over his eyes. If you just trim the visor without combing out the hair a few times then you're sure to miss some. When I groom yorkies I take my comb and comb the hair from the top of their head forward over their eyes and trim it. I do this multiple times to make sure I get all of those hairs that will eventually fall forward. It's hard to explain but that's the only explanation I could come up with as to why it is so quickly to fall back over his eyes.

Have you explained to her that the bangs fall into his eyes two days later? Tell her about it and ask her if she can trim them back more then she has been doing and see how it turns out, if it keeps turning out bad then maybe find another groomer. If that happened to a yorky I groomed I would tell them to come back so I could fix it for them rather then wait for next time.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Starae said:


> It looks to me like she just isn't combing the hair forward and trimming enough to where she isn't missing hairs that will eventually fall over his eyes. If you just trim the visor without combing out the hair a few times then you're sure to miss some. When I groom yorkies I take my comb and comb the hair from the top of their head forward over their eyes and trim it. I do this multiple times to make sure I get all of those hairs that will eventually fall forward. It's hard to explain but that's the only explanation I could come up with as to why it is so quickly to fall back over his eyes.
> 
> Have you explained to her that the bangs fall into his eyes two days later? Tell her about it and ask her if she can trim them back more then she has been doing and see how it turns out, if it keeps turning out bad then maybe find another groomer. If that happened to a yorky I groomed I would tell them to come back so I could fix it for them rather then wait for next time.


Thank you! My whole thing is though, I don't really want the straight-across visor cut look.

I liked his face like this, for the most part. 









The only thing I didn't like was the ears, the first groomer always shaved really far down. But I won't go back to our first groomer because it's at a place where I have to drop him off, and they also sell puppies, etc, I like using mobile.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You are comparing his hair when he was a puppy, to his now adult coat. His coat isnt the same. I agree with Starae. You need to tell the groomer to comb it all forward, and cut it. I am guessing that you have told the groomer you dont want a visor, so,she hasnt been doing that, and instead iS using thinners and drying the hair to the back and sides...which lasts for a day or two, then gravity takes hold. If you dont want a visor, then have her trim it very short, but still comb it forward like a visor. That is the ONLY way to keep the hair from then falling back over his eyes. You can grow it out, but will have to put the topknot up in a pony, because no matter how long it gest, it WILL fall over the eyes. You cannot train hair (whatever) length, to grow straight up,then back. Just not going to happen. You have to decide whether to grow it out and put a band in it, or trim it like a visor, but short. Really the only options to keep it out of his eyes.


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

It really depends how your new groomer is cutting it! But to me the visor shouldn't look like it did in that picture you posted after the 2nd day of being home, it just seems like she's not getting all that hair that falls over the eyes. Combing it forward just makes sure she gets all that but also depending how she cuts it also depends how it'll turn out. I trim it with the shape of the face rather then just cut straight across. 
I would just be really honest with her and tell her exactly how you DONT want it to turn out. Have you showed her the picture of how you liked it before? That might help as well. All you can do is show her and tell her how you want it and if she still doesn't get it right after a few tries maybe try to find someone else, every groomer has different styles so that could just be how she does her yorkie faces. The more specific you are about it the better she might be able to follow your instructions.


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

Graco makes a good point as well though, his coat could have just changed from how it used to be.....I think your best options is to just keep it short and out of his face or grow it out and keep it tied up.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> You are comparing his hair when he was a puppy, to his now adult coat. His coat isnt the same. I agree with Starae. You need to tell the groomer to comb it all forward, and cut it. I am guessing that you have told the groomer you dont want a visor, so,she hasnt been doing that, and instead iS using thinners and drying the hair to the back and sides...which lasts for a day or two, then gravity takes hold. If you dont want a visor, then have her trim it very short, but still comb it forward like a visor. That is the ONLY way to keep the hair from then falling back over his eyes. You can grow it out, but will have to put the topknot up in a pony, because no matter how long it gest, it WILL fall over the eyes. You cannot train hair (whatever) length, to grow straight up,then back. Just not going to happen. You have to decide whether to grow it out and put a band in it, or trim it like a visor, but short. Really the only options to keep it out of his eyes.


Thank you! I actually just went back and looked at photos... he didn't see his new mobile groomer until July 2010. So he was almost 2. I really don't think it was just a difference between puppy hair vs. adult hair... 

When our current mobile groomer first started cutting his hair, it looked like this:








It wasn't until she did the actual 'visor cut' that it began falling the way it does! 

And this was it a month later, 









Thats why I wasn't sure if it was just a matter of growing it out... I feel like right now it's ALMOST at that point but I'm just not sure... and I'm kinda paranoid about using her again because then it seems I have to start all over lol. But otherwise she does a good job!! So I'm kinda torn, and I do like her.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Puppy coat changes in a yorkie can take up to two years of age, so that is a possibility. His head hair is definitly different in the later pics than it was in the earlier ones. Much coarser. I guess I am confused about what you want? Grow it out to what? A ponytail? Any haircut, after a months growth, is going to be long over the eyes. Hair grows approx 1/4 inch per month on average, some dogs more, some less. 1/4 inch more hair hanging over the eyes is alot. If you want to get a longer timeframe out of a haircut, you must go shorter. I am confused about exactly what it is you want, and your groomer may be as well. Do you want a visor or no? If no, then you have to ask for shorter on top of the head, and to cut the bangs/visor very short. If you want to grow it out, then a ponytail is your only option really, or it will be in his eyes all the time. Do you have a photo of a yorkie with hair like your dog has no, that you like? His puppy pics cannot compare now, as that soft fluffy hair is gone, and a heavier, coarser hair is what you have to work with now.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think she's looking for it to go back a bit, part in the middle and fall to the sides rather than fall straight down. 

That said, that's ALL the help I can provide and tend to agree that it's most likely a combination of his hair being heavier, and just plain not wanting to part like that. Cutting the very front part much shorter would probably help give the same kind of LOOK, but since it's all going to grow, it's going to fall in his face.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Puppy coat changes in a yorkie can take up to two years of age, so that is a possibility. His head hair is definitly different in the later pics than it was in the earlier ones. Much coarser. I guess I am confused about what you want? Grow it out to what? A ponytail? Any haircut, after a months growth, is going to be long over the eyes. Hair grows approx 1/4 inch per month on average, some dogs more, some less. 1/4 inch more hair hanging over the eyes is alot. If you want to get a longer timeframe out of a haircut, you must go shorter. I am confused about exactly what it is you want, and your groomer may be as well. Do you want a visor or no? If no, then you have to ask for shorter on top of the head, and to cut the bangs/visor very short. If you want to grow it out, then a ponytail is your only option really, or it will be in his eyes all the time. Do you have a photo of a yorkie with hair like your dog has no, that you like? His puppy pics cannot compare now, as that soft fluffy hair is gone, and a heavier, coarser hair is what you have to work with now.


Thanks for all your help, I admittedly don't know much about grooming. No, I don't want a topknot, nor a blunt straight-across visor cut either. He typically gets a hair cut every 8-10 weeks and I NEVER remember the hair hanging directly over his eyes so quickly... literally within days. 

This is how I liked it best:








(and this was our current groomers doing). 

She did it like that for the first few times she saw him and then did the visor cut, ever since that darn straight-across visor cut is when his hair has been an issue.

I don't ever remember having so many issues with his hair ever, it used to just... grow out, and that was that, never had to mess with his hair in any way. Now it irks me so much to look at him and have his hair just hanging over his eyes ALL the time including two days after being groomed! LOL 

We did one time use a different mobile groomer in a pinch, he needed a cut and the other was unavailable, and he was 3 years at this point. And it did not grow quickly back over his eyes like in the pic in the OP where he's in the black sweater 2 days after a groom.









So maybe i'll try her again... lol, and see what comes of it.



CptJack said:


> I think she's looking for it to go back a bit, part in the middle and fall to the sides rather than fall straight down.
> 
> That said, that's ALL the help I can provide and tend to agree that it's most likely a combination of his hair being heavier, and just plain not wanting to part like that. Cutting the very front part much shorter would probably help give the same kind of LOOK, but since it's all going to grow, it's going to fall in his face.


Exactly!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Ever since this cut (see how it's so straight across?) is when the problems began


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

And sorry I know I'm being super anal about this, lol, it's just annoying to only be able to see my dogs eyes one day out of every 10 weeks lol when it never used to be a problem


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> And sorry I know I'm being super anal about this, lol, it's just annoying to only be able to see my dogs eyes one day out of every 10 weeks lol.


Still not a groomer - but it sort of looks like they used to cut the bit of his bangs right in front of/around his eyes and face A LOT shorter than the visor thing, which bought you more time AND kept the rest of his hair pushed behind it. Like rather than combing it down and cutting across, they combed that bit UP/out (out for the sides) and cut it short.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Still not a groomer - but it sort of looks like they used to cut the bit of his bangs right in front of/around his eyes and face A LOT shorter than the visor thing, which bought you more time AND kept the rest of his hair pushed behind it. Like rather than combing it down and cutting across, they combed that bit UP/out (out for the sides) and cut it short.


 Ahhh, you're probably right! That sounds about right now that I'm picturing it, and looking more at the pics. I think I'm going to give the 2nd mobile groomer a shot this time and switch it up, just to see if it makes a difference, maybe it's just the first mobile groomers cutting style or something, I don't know.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He look HILARIOUS with the visor straight across 

Maybe this is something you can look into learning how to do yourself so every few days you can just give it a quick trim in front of his eyes, but still take him to a professional every few weeks?


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Still not a groomer - but it sort of looks like they used to cut the bit of his bangs right in front of/around his eyes and face A LOT shorter than the visor thing, which bought you more time AND kept the rest of his hair pushed behind it. Like rather than combing it down and cutting across, they combed that bit UP/out (out for the sides) and cut it short.


This is how I get my yorkies hair cut...short right at the very front above the eyes and a little longer on her head. The short part keeps the long hair out of her eyes but on top its long enough to look a little fluffy.

I get that. You want a certain look.....im picky about my yorkies face trim. I hate it comi g out like a skinny triangle....I always ask for them to keep her face round and fluffy


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Why don't you show the groomer the pictures of how you have liked his hair, and the problem you have with the visor cut, and see what they can do?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I know Eddee is a different type of dog ... but he too had a visor ... or what I call a uni-brow. I used thinning shears up the center of his face and left the rest at the length I wanted it to be. It seems to me you need to get rid of the uni-brow (as I call it). Eddee's hair has become heavier now that he is over a year old also. It was falling over into his face and he couldn't see!

I am no pro ... but I am sure a pro could a much better job than I.  

Before ... only longer ...










After ........


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, after reading thru the last posts, here is my take, as a professional groomer. ;-) His head is being left too long to last 8-10 weeks. Thats a decently long amount of time between groomings for a dog with a round head style, so you have to,ask for shorter. Take in the photo of the head in that pic you like and ask for that head. I would guess from looking at the photo, that would be a #1 attachment ran forward over the top of his head, down his cheeks and under his chin, then scissored up. Its not the bangs or visor at all, its the whole top of the head length. It all needs to be shorter. Your groomer likely keeps records of what she does, so showing her the pic, and asking for alot shorter should fix the issue. His head now is substantially longer than in the pic you like. No need switching groomers if you dont,want to, just more communication. Sometimes it is very hard to get out of pet owners exactly what they want as terms and lingo are different, and my short may not be your short, etc. A photo is a thousand words.


----------

